# Tackle Warehouse



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 30, 2010)

Got a package today, which contained a spike-it garlic marker. The package had been opened and taped back up, and there was ink all inside of the package and on the marker. Needless to say I was pissed. If I want fishing stuff that has been messed with, I'll buy it from walmart.

Called TW up and explained the situation, and they gave me another reason to keep coming back. I was bummed because all the rest of the order smelled like garlic, so they offered to resend the entire 80 dollar order over night, with a return label for the stinky stuff. I appreciated the offer, but all I was really worried about was the marker. So they're sending me a new one for free, and giving me 10% off my next order.

Its not the 10% off that really hooked me though. It was the representative, who after being told the marker was opened and taped back shut, said "What the hell is with that!?" He was just as disappointed as I was :lol: Those guys take business very seriously, and continue to impress me. Figured I'd pass the word along.. they say if you're happy with a service you'll tell one person, and if you're pissed you'll tell 10, but these guys deserve all the publicity they can get. :beer:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 30, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Got a package today, which contained a spike-it garlic marker. The package had been opened and taped back up, and there was ink all inside of the package and on the marker. Needless to say I was pissed. If I want fishing stuff that has been messed with, I'll buy it from walmart.
> 
> Called TW up and explained the situation, and they gave me another reason to keep coming back. I was bummed because all the rest of the order smelled like garlic, so they offered to resend the entire 80 dollar order over night, with a return label for the stinky stuff. I appreciated the offer, but all I was really worried about was the marker. So they're sending me a new one for free, and giving me 10% off my next order.
> 
> Its not the 10% off that really hooked me though. It was the representative, who after being told the marker was opened and taped back shut, said "What the hell is with that!?" He was just as disappointed as I was :lol: Those guys take business very seriously, and continue to impress me. Figured I'd pass the word along.. they say if you're happy with a service you'll tell one person, and if you're pissed you'll tell 10, but these guys deserve all the publicity they can get. :beer:




These guys are awesome. I need to place an order.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 30, 2010)

something else going on....

you can get 5% off if you use a link through Wired2Fish as Tackle Warehouse - https://www.wired2fish.com/Wired2Fish-offers-Readers-5-off-at-Tackle-Warehouse-WhatsUp3832

and you can use it multiple times, just need to keep going back through the Wired2Fish site

I didn't get my 2Day shipping last week because UPS messed up - I called TW to tell them what happened, and they refunded my $5... I wasn't looking for it, just wanted them to be aware of it


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 30, 2010)

russ010 said:


> something else going on....
> 
> you can get 5% off if you use a link through Wired2Fish as Tackle Warehouse - https://www.wired2fish.com/Wired2Fish-offers-Readers-5-off-at-Tackle-Warehouse-WhatsUp3832
> 
> ...




I can only imagine how much money you spend there a year. Probably something ludacris.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 30, 2010)

you have no idea... let's just say that if I quit buying fishing stuff... I could make a new truck payment every month


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 30, 2010)

russ010 said:


> you have no idea... let's just say that if I quit buying fishing stuff... I could make a new truck payment every month




I hear ya, my fishing account has been suspeneded for a while. I got what I need for now I guess.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 30, 2010)

best on-line store ive dealt with


----------



## redbug (Jun 30, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > something else going on....
> ...


I tried to control the bait monkey for a month and BPS had to lay off 3 employees I felt bad and placed an order


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been laying off on buying stuff online, but tacklewarehouse is by far my favorite online site. I have never had any problems with orders, I have bought a bunch of rods and reels from them and the packaging always great. I am always a little weary about shipping a rod, but they pack them so well I don't even think twice anymore. I hope I never have any problems with them, but its nice to know their reps are great.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 1, 2010)

15% off almost everything with a few exceptions till next Tuesday.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> 15% off almost everything with a few exceptions till next Tuesday.


How come I'm not seeing that on my computer? 

Wow. I just saw that they had Daiwa Viento's, both lefty and righty models, for 119.99 (they run 200 - 210). Heck of a price.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 1, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > 15% off almost everything with a few exceptions till next Tuesday.
> ...



Its for the fourth of july.. I remember seeing a link through facebook https://www.facebook.com/#!/tacklewarehouse?ref=ts

And no surprise, shimano isn't included. I've never seen their stuff on sale at any major retailer before. Not that I care, as I don't use it, I just think its funny.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 1, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Troutman3000 said:
> ...




Shimano wont discount shit.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 1, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Shimano wont discount s**t.



I don't get why they're so stubborn about it. They won't even participate in the reel trade in at Bass Pro. The reels go to little kids for christs sake, its not like its purely for profit.

I like to convince myself that shimano wont give discounts because they know 99% of their users are fan boys who are willing to pay whatever they ask (satisfied customers dont mean squat lol).


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2010)

There are many companies who have done quite well without discounting and not because they are charging too much. The fact is, when a company can continuously take 20%-30%-40% off their price and still make a profit, it makes you feel like your getting the shaft if you ever pay retail. Not to mention, it lets you know the margins must be pretty darn good on those products. 

The flip side of that is many of the companies that don't discount, feel like they are selling their product at the lowest margin they can afford, and that by paying "retail", you are paying a fair price. That builds trust with alot of people, and people tend to do business with companies they trust. Ever pay retail for something and a month later you could have saved 25 or more percent? Doesn't it make you feel like you paid too much? Shimano has eliminated that game from their business and it seems to work ok for them. I don't own any of their products, but in todays "buy one get one free and 50% off sales", I can respect a company who stands behind their product while maintaining some integrity with their pricing. 

BPS branded stuff is the polar opposite. I'm not ever paying $99 for an Extreme rod when I know that at least twice a year I can buy it with the Extreme Reel for $99, which if judging by "retail" is an 80% discount on the combo. I can also assure you that if BPS isn't making a profit on that combo, they wouldn't be selling it. At other times of the year, just the rod goes on sale 30-35% That being said....I would bet that if they sold the Extreme rod for $49 (which apparently would still make them a profit) and never discounted it, they would NOT sell nearly the amount they do just because of society's "Discount Mentality" and seeing that thing go on "sale" with the bright yellow discount figure every few months. 

Two separate marketing strategies that seem to work.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah, got to ad items to the cart for the coupon to be noticed. I don't mind about the Shimano, as I never have owned any of their stuff, and at least as far as freshwater tackle is concerned, never have desired to own any of their stuff. Of course, TW didn't need to exclude Daiwa from the deal.  I had my hopes up to restock all the Daiwa DB minnow jerkbaits that the river has consumed. 

They shoulda asked me before excluding Daiwa like that. [-X


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 2, 2010)

Good points Brine,

But for me getting a deal is part of the fun, I often will not pay full price just for principle unless it is something that I really want/need. Fishing equipment rarely fits that bill. I guess I am one of the discount crazy people.
I have however seen most brands discount their products at some point or other, whether its the reatiler or the company doing the discounting is unknown to me.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 2, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Ah, got to ad items to the cart for the coupon to be noticed. I don't mind about the Shimano, as I never have owned any of their stuff, and at least as far as freshwater tackle is concerned, never have desired to own any of their stuff. Of course, TW didn't need to exclude Daiwa from the deal.  I had my hopes up to restock all the Daiwa DB minnow jerkbaits that the river has consumed.
> 
> They shoulda asked me before excluding Daiwa like that. [-X



What were they thinking :evil:


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Good points Brine,
> 
> But for me getting a deal is part of the fun, I often will not pay full price just for principle unless it is something that I really want/need. Fishing equipment rarely fits that bill. I guess I am one of the discount crazy people.
> I have however seen most brands discount their products at some point or other, whether its the reatiler or the company doing the discounting is unknown to me.



Same here! I will go out of my way to find a deal and not pay the BassPro prices. The smaller shops will give 15-20 percent off sales that include almost all the brands with free shipping.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 5, 2010)

I always read Tackle Warehouse's fine print on the sales, hoping they didn't list Shimano as one of the excluded brands :lol: 

Tackle Warehouse does it right for sure. They'll match prices of other online stores (although it's rare I can find anything cheaper), they always have someone knowledgeable answering the phone, they actually answer emails (quickly at that), they're friendly, they get stuff in the mail quickly, and the free shipping on $50+ is nice, too, especially from one side of the US to the other.

I need to take a picture of all the rod tubes I have in my closet from buying from TW :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 7, 2010)

What's your normal ship time when you order from TW? I place one order from them and it took just under 2 weeks to get my order. (everything was in stock too according to my order). They did send me an order # that I watched for over a week before they shipped. From what you guys are saying, that's not typical at all. It's not like I live in Fairbanks, Alaska either....I'm right in the center of the good ol USA. Maybe I should give them another shot. My BPS order was in my hands in 3 days, which really surprised me. Hmmmmmm #-o


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

fender66 said:


> What's your normal ship time when you order from TW? I place one order from them and it took just under 2 weeks to get my order. (everything was in stock too according to my order). They did send me an order # that I watched for over a week before they shipped. From what you guys are saying, that's not typical at all. It's not like I live in Fairbanks, Alaska either....I'm right in the center of the good ol USA. Maybe I should give them another shot. My BPS order was in my hands in 3 days, which really surprised me. Hmmmmmm #-o



That's about the opposite of my experiences. I've come to never expect BPS orders to be on time, and TW usually is fairly quick.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 8, 2010)

If I order by 7pm est... my orders are generally shipped UPS the same day. Granted, it's a 5 business day wait for UPS from California to Georgia - but that's why I spend $50 and get the $5 2-day shipping


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 8, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > What's your normal ship time when you order from TW? I place one order from them and it took just under 2 weeks to get my order. (everything was in stock too according to my order). They did send me an order # that I watched for over a week before they shipped. From what you guys are saying, that's not typical at all. It's not like I live in Fairbanks, Alaska either....I'm right in the center of the good ol USA. Maybe I should give them another shot. My BPS order was in my hands in 3 days, which really surprised me. Hmmmmmm #-o
> ...




My BPS orders are always early....Crazy how its different for everybody.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 8, 2010)

Guess I didn't say PLEASE when I placed my TW order. Probably my fault.

Oh wait....now I sound like I'm talking to my kids. :-({|=


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 8, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Guess I didn't say PLEASE when I placed my TW order. Probably my fault.
> 
> Oh wait....now I sound like I'm talking to my kids. :-({|=



I get mine on time every time.. must have been a fluke


----------



## fender66 (Jul 8, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I didn't say PLEASE when I placed my TW order. Probably my fault.
> ...



I haven't written them off....I trust you guys and will give them another shot. Just to be clear...they did get my order to me in fine fashion...it just took nearly 2 weeks...and yes probably a fluke.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 8, 2010)

Probably a fluke as you said. Just whenever you're in doubt, shoot 'em an email or give 'em a call. A good group of people is always on the other end to help you out.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2010)

They were probably busy updating the new website.


----------



## shamoo (Jul 8, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I spend $50 and get the $5 2-day shipping



Here Here =D>


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jim said:


> They were probably busy updating the new website.



I'm not liking the new website as much.... I knew where everything was before - especially with the drop downs they had on the left side after you clicked on a title


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 9, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > They were probably busy updating the new website.
> ...



Yeah i'm still getting used to it to... their old site was a bit dated though.


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2010)

Not a fan of it, but it needed updating.


----------



## jcb (Sep 23, 2010)

I go and check of Tackle warehouse and I see they has about everything one wood want.I going to buy stuff from them next time i order.Thanks for telling about tackle Warehouse :LOL2:


----------

